# Best King James Bible. Period.



## etexas (Feb 4, 2008)

OK, I have plugged Allan and Son's Bibles. I have taken a number of PMs about which AV I recommend. Well, in my humble opinion, the guys in Glasgow have the crown jewel in the Oxford Brevier Clarendon Edition. I have the edition 5C with the full yapp goatskin. On the site it says they are out, I had a pre-order in and mine just arrived. This is Allan at their best! Nick Grey (the Director) told me this was his Dad's favourite. It is simple, elegant, and well crafted. Nothing touches it!  Take up and Read!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, I'd like to see it because I've heard of thier excellent craftmanship, although the craftmanship of my Cambridge Presentation edition goatskin is superb. It's gotten real hard use for the last few years and is still holding together super!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> OK, I have plugged Allan and Son's Bibles. I have taken a number of PMs about which AV I recommend. Well, in my humble opinion, the guys in Glasgow have the crown jewel in the Oxford Brevier Clarendon Edition. I have the edition 5C with the full yapp goatskin. On the site it says they are out, I had a pre-order in and mine just arrived. This is Allan at their best! Nick Grey (the Director) told me this was his Dad's favourite. It is simple, elegant, and well crafted. Nothing touches it!  Take up and Read!


Put up a pic or two Max; I'd like to see it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 4, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have plugged Allan and Son's Bibles. I have taken a number of PMs about which AV I recommend. Well, in my humble opinion, the guys in Glasgow have the crown jewel in the Oxford Brevier Clarendon Edition. I have the edition 5C with the full yapp goatskin. On the site it says they are out, I had a pre-order in and mine just arrived. This is Allan at their best! Nick Grey (the Director) told me this was his Dad's favourite. It is simple, elegant, and well crafted. Nothing touches it!  Take up and Read!
> ...



 But I doubt I could afford it.


----------



## etexas (Feb 4, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Well, I'd like to see it because I've heard of thier excellent craftmanship, although the craftmanship of my Cambridge Presentation edition goatskin is superb. It's gotten real hard use for the last few years and is still holding together super!


With respect to the Cambridge Presentation, the Presentation is a truly good Bible, BUT as far as components (paper, leather, sewing) I think the Clarendon wins hands down, I own both! if I were putting together a "dream Bible" the Allan Clarendon 5C would be pretty close to what I would come up with.


----------



## etexas (Feb 4, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have plugged Allan and Son's Bibles. I have taken a number of PMs about which AV I recommend. Well, in my humble opinion, the guys in Glasgow have the crown jewel in the Oxford Brevier Clarendon Edition. I have the edition 5C with the full yapp goatskin. On the site it says they are out, I had a pre-order in and mine just arrived. This is Allan at their best! Nick Grey (the Director) told me this was his Dad's favourite. It is simple, elegant, and well crafted. Nothing touches it!  Take up and Read!
> ...


ALAS! I have tried to upload pics from this computer to the PB! It will not allow it! It say's something about the size or something being too large! I tried it in the PB Dog show and could not get our dog up!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


Send them to me, and letmmee see what I can do.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 4, 2008)

*Allan's Oxford KJV*

Here is one R. L. Allan's Oxford Brevier Blackface Reference Edition similar to the Clarendon edition from Allan's at 

Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan's Oxford Brevier Blackface Reference Edition

Note: Click on Bible pictures for enhance viewing, especially those Mac users.

Thanks to J. Mark Bertrand for his Bible Design & Binding website at Bible Design and Binding


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 4, 2008)

etexas said:


> OK, I have plugged Allan and Son's Bibles. I have taken a number of PMs about which AV I recommend. Well, in my humble opinion, the guys in Glasgow have the crown jewel in the Oxford Brevier Clarendon Edition. I have the edition 5C with the full yapp goatskin. On the site it says they are out, I had a pre-order in and mine just arrived. This is Allan at their best! Nick Grey (the Director) told me this was his Dad's favourite. It is simple, elegant, and well crafted. Nothing touches it!  Take up and Read!




What size is the print? A big consideration for eyes about to turn 49.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw man, I'm breaking another commandment. I've coveting your bible. Last time I did that, I got a 1599 Geneva for Christmas (From my wonderful wife)!! Take up and read. how can I when you are somewhere else. I would love to take up yours and read, just to see if it is as nice as you describe, so I could save and get one. You the King James man! How could i doubt you?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2008)

etexas said:


> OK, I have plugged Allan and Son's Bibles. I have taken a number of PMs about which AV I recommend. Well, in my humble opinion, the guys in Glasgow have the crown jewel in the Oxford Brevier Clarendon Edition. I have the edition 5C with the full yapp goatskin. On the site it says they are out, I had a pre-order in and mine just arrived. This is Allan at their best! Nick Grey (the Director) told me this was his Dad's favourite. It is simple, elegant, and well crafted. Nothing touches it!  Take up and Read!





I was thinking of posting this question myself as I would like to buy a nice AV in the near future.


----------



## danmpem (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, if only it were the outside of a Bible that mattered...


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is one of the shots Max sent me.


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Ah, if only it were the outside of a Bible that mattered...


I know you are messing with me so back at ya. But seriously, we have a friend who spent 50 bucks and change on a Bible, pages started falling out in about a year! The reason Allan uses nice goatskin, a special paper with a high linen and cotton content, and sewn (not glued Bindings is simple) it is a working Bible (read those 10 chapters a day, you won't hurt it) second it is heirloom quality.....we grow to love our Bibles! Right! These are treasures that can be passed onto your Grandchildren! I love the Scripture because Blessed Providence chose the word as the means of my salvation, I was in my early 20's slightly stoned and bored, nothing on TV, so I started looking for something to read, I picked up a Bible my Aunt gave me and opened to Acts, you know, I never thought anything happened to the Apostles after the Gospels! I could not put it down. Within a week I professed belief. God's word is still His word even in paperback, but, unless you keep it in a ziplock and barely crease the spine when you open it, it will not last! Do the math, if you pay 45 or 50 bucks for these cardboard horrors flogged off on us and they only last at best 6 years if your use your Bible a lot (and we should) why not just bite the bullet, spend 120 (yes it is sticker shock, I recall getting my first Allan and Son's) and have a trusty dependable Bible that will both speak to you and LAST! (the tactile sensations are just a perk)


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Here is one R. L. Allan's Oxford Brevier Blackface Reference Edition similar to the Clarendon edition from Allan's at
> 
> Bible Design and Binding: R. L. Allan's Oxford Brevier Blackface Reference Edition
> 
> ...


I meant to thank you for this post! I email Mark now and again, he is a good guy. And yes the regular Blackface looks a good bit like the Clarendon. The C. has more features and NO self self pronunciating type or red letter!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 5, 2008)

I went on thier site and looked at the Oxford long primer edition. Type looks a little more to my liking. One day I may buy one when my Cambridge wears out.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh man, now that's a Bible worth stealing!!!!


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

James, yes the Allan and Son's Long-Primer is a VERY good Bible if you like a slightly larger edition!


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 5, 2008)

The one in my pic is the Cambridge presentation Goatskin.


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> The one in my pic is the Cambridge presentation Goatskin.


Oh yes! I am a collector! I have 2 actually. The Cambridge Presentation Goatskin is (in my mind), the best Cambridge AV, I prefer it to the Concord!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2008)

Doesn't the Trinitarian Bible Society produce some nice editions?


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Doesn't the Trinitarian Bible Society produce some nice editions?


Allan (I THINK) has rebound some TBS editions.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 5, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Doesn't the Trinitarian Bible Society produce some nice editions?



They have some Concords with the Psamody in the center.


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the Trinitarian Bible Society produce some nice editions?
> ...


My only issue is that of quality, they do not measure up to Allan or Cambridge, thus if I wanted one I would seek one that was purchased loose and rebound.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> The one in my pic is the Cambridge presentation Goatskin.



Where is this available? It says not available on Amazon and the only presentation edition I see on the Cambridge Bibles site is French Morocco leather.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 5, 2008)

You might try allbibles.com. The goatskin is leather lined. At scripture truth they have some of the older calfskin's still available.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks like the only KJV Cambridge is offering in Goatskin now is the Concord.

KJV Concord Reference Black Goatskin CD266 | Publishing Commerce | Cambridge Bibles: Distributed by Baker Publishing Group in North America


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Blueridge Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > The one in my pic is the Cambridge presentation Goatskin.
> ...


Try what James said, if you don't see anything Google up Allan and Son's Bibles click for Bible choices, select King James and see what they have. I know in the past they had rebound TBS Editions but I am not sure.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 5, 2008)

Direct Link: Bibles-Direct.com


----------



## etexas (Feb 5, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Direct Link: Bibles-Direct.com


Thank you! I am using my new MacBook and do not have my "fave" bookmarks at hand!


----------

